

Just your typical New Mexico deep-learning startup spun off from a national lab - technologizer
http://www.fastcompany.com/3045076/tech-forecast/just-your-typical-new-mexico-image-recognition-startup-spun-off-from-a-governm

======
Pro_bity
Great article, is there any place where I can read more about the technology
behind the company?

~~~
philosophygeek
This is Mark Johnson, the CEO. Check out:
[https://medium.com/@DescartesLabs/hello-
world-f2215d4dec90](https://medium.com/@DescartesLabs/hello-
world-f2215d4dec90)

~~~
Pro_bity
Great, thanks!

